# NCVBA 3rd Annual Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap meet May 12th EDEN, NC



## richtrix (Mar 27, 2012)

NC Vintage Bicycle Association will be having our 3rd annual Bicycle Show & Swapmeet on Sat. May 12th from 10am until 5pm. The show will will be held at 223 The Boulevard Eden, NC (Jesse Meeks Auction Building). The show and swapmeet is FREE for everyone. There will be 10 judged classes plus Best of show, Peoples choice, Best restored and a special youth class. We are planning a vintage ride, games and door prizes. For more information call Richie @ 336-552-9844 .


----------

